# A 9w8 ENFP?



## YusraBroad (Dec 16, 2013)

How many of you are ENFPs with type 9 and wing 8?? Do you think the enneatype and the MBTI description truly applies on you?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

YusraBroad said:


> How many of you are ENFPs with type 9 and wing 8?? Do you think the enneatype and the MBTI description truly applies on you?


a friend of mine is ENFP 9w8 Sx/Sp. he comes off a lot "slower" than most ENFPs (even though the Ne is clearly there).


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I'm borderline ENFP... I think based purely on cognitive functions I maybe would be considered one. Not sure. But, I identify with INFP as a type much more strongly, so I consider myself to be that. I do know that there are a handful of nines in the ENFP forum here, though.

I think Ne + Fi amplify the observant qualities of type nine. There is an understanding that nines avoid introspecting heavily and focus on the external world instead. 

With xNFPs this looks like someone interested in seeing the big picture, focussing on patterns and concepts. With the nine influence we are focussed on understanding things holistically - trying to resolve or ignore contradictions and instead seeing opposing viewpoints as equally legitimate and important.

For myself, I am really quite bad at introspecting really. I can spend days on end lost in thought, theorizing and imagining about things that tickle my fancy. And, even though I feel intensely and am very subjective it doesn't feel like I have a very defined sense of self. To me I seem kind of vague and receptive... I let everything in but I don't really 'digest' all that much of it. I am comfortable with this, as I don't see a precise and catalogued understanding as necessary. 

When I need to figure something specific out, I play things by ear and I filter all the incoming data just a little bit more. I connect the important dots, and a clearer picture starts to form.

Anyways, that's just some of my experiences. Hope it helps, brotha.


----------



## YusraBroad (Dec 16, 2013)

Father of Dragons said:


> I'm borderline ENFP... I think based purely on cognitive functions I maybe would be considered one. Not sure. But, I identify with INFP as a type much more strongly, so I consider myself to be that. I do know that there are a handful of nines in the ENFP forum here, though.
> 
> I think Ne + Fi amplify the observant qualities of type nine. There is an understanding that nines avoid introspecting heavily and focus on the external world instead.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Father of Dragon. I am not a very extroverted ENFP myself but i noticed that it was quite rare for ENFPs to be type 9w8 and that more INFPs tended tobe 9w8 then ENFPs.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Father of Dragons
I think 9w1s are a bit more introspective, but 9w8s are less so (much more earthy with a touch of hedonism)


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got a friend who is an ENFP 9w8. He's an interesting one all right. When I compare him to someone such as, say, my INTP 9w8 friend... the differences are astounding. Yet they're both so very 9w8, lol. They also have the same name. But anyway... the ENFP one is a lot nicer  Though he will certainly get all, "HEY NOW" when his boundaries are pushed. The INTP one is more quietly blunt and terse more of the time, so the times when he has to be overtly like "BACK OFF" seem fewer.


----------



## James1980 (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm an ENFP with 9w8 and I can see some contradictions and type 7 might be more me. Many of my friends are ENFP and I have noticed their extravert scores are mostly higher than mine and they are more overly gregarious and outgoing sometimes to the extreme, sometimes a discussions are so loud with everyone talking over each other both at work and in social circles. 

I really like engaging in 1 to 1 conversation and everyone says I'm a really good listener. When I get talking to someone about a particular topic we both find interesting then I'm away and can develop interesting abstract ideas with them ages. But I love both 1 to 1 and group discussion and tick all the boxes from being extravert: get bored and loose energy with to much time alone etc etc. 


Sometimes when I talk there is a queue of questions and ideas in my head and I can't get it out quickly enough and sometimes I blurt something out that does not quite make sense unless I'm with someone who is my level and knows what I mean, so I have to force myself to slow down sometimes. I'm also dyslexic which means I'm not quite as fluid and confident with my use of language.

My extravert score is 65% on 16 personalities, but when I did the test again using a dating app it came out as 91% as the questions were structured so that there is no fence sitting so it was polarized, but I think the 65% Extravert is closer to the mark.
So it goes to show how allot of people could easily be mistyped and I found the enneagram more abstract and therefore more difficult to answer questions.

I did flirt with the idea I could be an introvert once, until I realised how differently the introverts I know are and think etc.

I hope my comments are useful.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm 9w1 who consistently types as ENFP today. People remark that I come off as more 7 or 3ish upon first impression. If I took the MBTI >4 years ago, it would be 100% INFP, because I was much more self-conscious and reserved back then.

Do you know what your instinctual variant is?


----------



## James1980 (Apr 30, 2016)

*Insticual Variant*



Quang said:


> I'm 9w1 who consistently types as ENFP today. People remark that I come off as more 7 or 3ish upon first impression. If I took the MBTI >4 years ago, it would be 100% INFP, because I was much more self-conscious and reserved back then.
> 
> Do you know what your instinctual variant is?


SOCIAL: 42/50
SELF PRESERVATION: 27/50
SEXUAL: 39/50

I'm confident the above is about right and I don't think it will change over time.

At work I tend to discuss ideas with others, sometimes without thinking deeply first - then after absorbing and reflecting on other peoples ideas in can get to work. I'm a extravert, although not a particularly gregarious one.

Thanks


----------

